
Bill Patton and Fitness Tracking (Podcast) - hap1o
https://s3.amazonaws.com/ericfeiglfitnesscandor/Fitness+Candor+014+-+Bill+Patton+.mp3
======
hap1o
Thought this was an interesting insight into the beginnings of fitness
tracking and what was being done right before mobile devices took off.

